# Thinking on using an umbrella hood a little help if you could



## GrowForReasons (Sep 4, 2013)

Ok so I'm only going with this set up because I have a ac unit, a couple fans ( including a celling fan ). the room is pretty same with only one window. it's going to be a 600 watt unit. D you guys think it would be ok to use this


----------



## Purpsdro420 (Sep 5, 2013)

I would skip the umbrella hood and just get a vertical hanging socket for the bulb


----------

